

The Stock Market Is A Zero-Sum Game - signa11
http://www.ittybittycomputers.com/Essays/0SumGame.htm

======
drcode
This is a poorly conceived article.

Yes, the market has some of the properties of a zero-sum game. But it deviates
from this in so many different ways that are obvious (and not addressed in the
paper) that you can only conclude the writer is trying to push a biased
viewpoint.

------
kevin_morrill
Of course.

The point isn't that the market somehow "creates" wealth. The point is that it
efficiently allocates it to business. The latter is what creates wealth.

------
robdimarco
This article ignores the role of stocks issuing dividends and how that
contributes to the game.

